# Chain Drive or Hub Motor?



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

If you are trying to do it on the cheap there is no question
Forget the hub motor!

You can get a good motor cheap (mine cost $100) and an excellent controller for $600
(Paul and Sabrina - OpenRevolt)

Spend the money you save on lithium batteries


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

I would second that.

Chain drive will also let you make the best of what ever motor you find, and also allow you to upgrade the motor later on if you find a better one.

I've always like the idea of two motors set up as a V twin using a ring and two pinions to transfer the drive out to the chain.


----------



## Karter2 (Nov 17, 2011)

If lead is your only option,.... don't bother ! ....you won't see 100 mph
And You will only be wasting your time and money .


----------



## Sport1000 (Jun 6, 2015)

Thanks all for the info!


----------



## Sport1000 (Jun 6, 2015)

Karter2 said:


> If lead is your only option,.... don't bother ! ....you won't see 100 mph
> And You will only be wasting your time and money .



Well, we may end up going with the lithium batteries...we'll have to see. Still looking for a suitable donor bike.

One idea I had, don't know if it's feasible, but I was wondering if you could use a portable gasoline-powered generator to augment the battery power? There are smallish @ 50 lb. portable gas generators available, rated at @ 1600 watts or so, that could conceivably be mounted on a rear luggage rack of a bike to make a hybrid vehicle.

If so, could the generator run simultaneously on the moving bike to boost power?


----------



## Sport1000 (Jun 6, 2015)

OK, we just scored a '91 GSX-R 1100 for the project in excellent shape but with 37,000 miles on the clock. Gonna be tough to take out that ported / bored / cammed 1217cc motor -- that thing rocks, but we'll put it to good use elsewhere!


----------

